# Problem with RenChi.com



## caribou007 (Sep 7, 2011)

For the past week, when I go to the Checkout Page, there is nothing in the drop-down box to select a shipping method.  I can't select a shipping method, and when I try to continue, I get an error page telling me that Courier shipping might be cheaper and with a link to go back and change my shipping method or a phone number and email to call.  They aren't returning my emails, I wrote to Sales and Webmaster.  Is anyone else experiencing this issue with RenChi.com?

This started happening when I first discovered that a $14 order of three DS Lite touch pens and 2 screen protectors would cost $18.50 to ship, and emailed them asking for a discount and saying that it shouldn't possibly cost that much to ship these things.  They never responded to that, and I've had this problem ever since.  Could they have somehow blocked me from using Checkout?  If so, I'd like to make a complaint with their store management.

Also if there's anyone in Toronto or the surrounding area that would like to combine an order to save on their crazy shipping charges talk to me. lol.


----------

